# Found 14' avon with everything on Lodore



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

You got any photos of said mangled boat and/or its recovery? I'm guessing they would be interesting to say the least. And yes, hope the Murray group came out ok.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Any chance you can read the phone number written on their gear zooming in on the photos you took?


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Very interesting, where in the canyon did you find the boat?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

My guess: The undercut at Disaster.

Good for you doing all that recovery. Bob and group get a Hero of the Year nomination.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting story. Did you call the rangers and get the number? The story makes for a good post, but I hope your not relying solely on thread to get the camera and custom seat back to their owner...


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

As with most river stories, I embellished a bit. I don't know the name of the rapid or if it has one. It was against an undercut cliff wall on river right maybe 1-2 miles above Kolb. The river was seperated by a gravel bar and the preferred run is left. The boat was barely visible however the diamond plated frame was about a foot above water. It would have been a very sporty removal so we decided to leave it. At the time we did not know it was an Avon and thought it was just a Vanguard. We camped at Kolb and the next morning the raft was hung up on some rocks just above us. It was pretty simple as far as these things go, but set us back a couple hours. This is really my only attempt to find the owners, I refuse to call the ranger because he is not a nice person and the Buzz will surely yield better results than the federal govt.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I know the spot! Below Lower Disaster, the river fans out, a big gravel fan develops as the river bends gently left and the scenary deceives the unwary into thinking the deep channel is to the right along the "cut bank" outside wall/undercut! NOT! Rules are meant to be broken! Very HUGE of you to get that boat out and bring it down river with you to be returned to its owner! Graci! Graci! Graci!


----------



## betdel (Sep 29, 2007)

I was part of that group. The NPS did contact the respective boat owner before any word reached them from here. Needless to say, thank you very much for your time and effort in bringing the boat out.


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

betdel said:


> I was part of that group. The NPS did contact the respective boat owner before any word reached them from here. Needless to say, thank you very much for your time and effort in bringing the boat out.


 PM me a phone number so we can get the rest of the stuff back to them


----------

